# I got dumped by the groomer!



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Yup. LISTEN to the groomer. For whatever reason.. he doesn't want to groom Charlie. Simply take him at his word.. and don't take Charlie back there...then...

can you find a junior high school student (someone who's going to be around for a few years) who would be interested in learning to groom Charlie? You could teach them and probably end up paying less than if Charlie was going to a regular groomer, be able to keep an eye on the going's on and know that your groomer knows how to do things the way you want them. 

As for ear plucking..well.. lots of threads here on that. Might want to re-assess to see if you can get by without plucking... some people can, some people can't.

Years ago I had a shoulder injury and I took Vic in for a quick bath and clip to my local Petsmart. I wanted to stay, they told me no..that dogs tend to act up when their owners are around. I assured them that Vic wouldn't, they wouldn't give in. Then they asked me to sign paperwork authorizing a MUZZLE! I was stunned, they said it was part of their standard procedures. I told them that if they even thought they needed a muzzle with my girl that they shouldn't be grooming her. They agreed to groom without and to stop grooming if there were any problems and call me. They didn't call, I went back at the scheduled time to pick her up. Asked how she had behaved... they told me that she was the best dog they had in there in months.. that she even held her paws out... and "That's where the trouble began". Because she was so easy to work with, they decided to train someone on her. I have never, ever seen such a bad clipper burn. Her face was so horrible! They gave me coupons for free vet visits, one for that day and then as many as I needed until her face was totally healed. I shoulda listened...when they thought maybe they needed to muzzle her..without ever having met her.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know exactly where you are located but I know one groomer in Hawaii.

La'Dean Standard Grooming | Facebook

You could see if she could do Charlie for you..she used to be a member of this forum but she is on facebook regularly. She owns a standard and is more than comfortable grooming them.

I know there are certain breeds I'm not 100% comfortable with... however, I usually explain that to the owner and if they are still okay with me making an attempt on their dog I will happily do it! If not, then no hard feelings. Absolutely no reason to refuse a bath though.. maybe he just didn't feel he had the time to dry him properly? Who knows... in any case.. if he's uncomfortable you are probably best off finding another groomer.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How strange, I wouldn't understand either! 

I have no advice, but just wanted to say that Charlie is adorable!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I don't know exactly where you are located but I know one groomer in Hawaii.
> 
> La'Dean Standard Grooming | Facebook


She's in HNL but maybe you can contact her and see if she can refer you to someone near you.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds extremely odd... but I guess if they don't feel comfortable doing your dog for whatever reason, it is best to trust them. He looks great, imo! 
Is there other groomers in that shop who you could request next time? Maybe the guy trimming your dog was overwhelmed or inexperienced. There may be another groomer there who would feel more comfortable or available on a different day to do it. I would give a call back and ask what happened, just in case it was a freak circumstance.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That sounds like a really strange thing. I can't imagine why a groomer wouldn't want to bathe your dog, but, as the others said, whatever the reason, best to find someone else. 

You haven't many options there, but I do hope that you find something that works for you._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, I am so sorry that happened. With my last poodle I asked for a cut that was not a stripped down pet cut. I wanted fluffy legs, fluffy topknot and a pom tail (big whoop, I thought). I had one groomer refuse saying they did not have any experience on poodle cuts that weren't sheered down with feet, bottom and face shaved and they would not do it. I found another groomer who specializes in poodles. She's great. I have to drive about 20 minutes to her, but it is well worth it and she is able to do any cut. 

I hope you find someone! It sounds like the first guy got nervous and stressed when he realized he didn't know how to trim Charlie. Why couldn't he have just copied what was done before?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't have much to add except to agree with the others that the whole thing is very strange. But yeah...it's kind of like when a man tells you he's not good enough for you...*believe him* and get out! 

I just wanted to say that I *love* that haircut. I put my white Standard in it for a while when we weren't showing. He had very white, white hair and deep purple skin, so it was very striking. Great cut. 

--Q


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Yup, I got dumped too but much more subtle. She just didn't show up for a grooming, wasn't at the salon at the appointment time and when I got her on the cell phone she was busy and on her way, arrived 1.5 hours later and did her. Took the next appointment and again wasn't there and wouldn't answer the cell. I got the hint but asked her husband to have her call me so I'd know what went wrong, she never called back and neither did I. Other groomers have said Ginger is really easy to work with, this groomer said she was lazy, always trying to lie down. Ginger is always in a basic kennel cut and this particular groomer has a spoo so I'm no further along in figuring out what went wrong but that's ok I've moved on. My only wish is that she'd just told me she wasn't interested in taking the appointments.


----------



## ChummyKauai (Dec 3, 2010)

*Thanks Everyone!*

I'm over it, You are all right, 'listening' to someone is the best thing to do, probably better than gritting my teeth and getting worse of a groom than I can do, and possible injury to my handsome boy! Im pretty sure he'll be Blue, every groom reveals more change.
Mahalo!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

My breeder referred me to a groomer,and she was obnoxious, slow to return calls, and expensive and always griped that Fozzie had matts on him. Not to mention I had to drive 40 mins each way and Fozzie wouldn't go in there on his own. Now the groomer I have lives 10 mins away, does all of the grooming for the shelter here in SF, and fozzie DANCES when he sees her. I guess his cut isn't as perfect most times, but she's like half the price and the sweetest person. I feel lucky the other groomer was such a nutcase. 

this stuff all works out for the best. Sorry you have to go through it, tho.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe this guy had a really bad experience involving a standard poodle once. Maybe he was attacked or something... Who knows? But that kind of thing can scar you for life. Maybe that was the case here.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it possible the groomer had never before done a poodle and had no idea what to do? I shudder to think what you would have found if they had kept quiet and "took a crack at it." Your grooming horror story would be one more added to the long list that has appeared (and sadly will continue to appear) in this Forum.

Lord, I love my poodle specialist groomer!


----------



## scmd1221 (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if maybe he injured himself, trying to get the dog on the table or something. I know as a groomer, there was a day where I was trying to get a large dog in the tub, the dog put the brakes on, and I popped my shoulder trying to stabilize the two of us. I had to call everyone on the books, the dogs that were already there as well, and tell them to no go. I didn't really explain it to the dogs owner because I didn't want her to feel bad that it was her Old English Sheepdog that caused such an injury to me. It may have been anything. Maybe he sliced his hand with his shears or something....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

ODD! You sound like a very easy client, and that clip doesn't sound hard at all either. I wonder if he's just not versed in poodles and was intimidated.

_Oops, just realized old thread!_


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry that happened.  But I agree, if the groomer didn't feel comfortable, then it's good they let you know and cut the groom short. For whatever reason. 

If it's your back, have you tried doing a few things different? Getting an elevated tub for washing saved my back. Then making sure to use an adjustable grooming table to put the dog at whatever height I need. If you get a hydraulic one, that's even better because there's no lifting or having to get your dog to really climb up. And a comfy saddle seat, I'm told also saves backs. I use a regular desk chair.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

This thread is almost two years old...


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

So? We can still comment and suggest things


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Chummy, I got dumped by a groomer too. I changed groomers, one that did not require Bordatella. When I picked Jazz up the owner, who did not groom him, said that they weren't qualified to groom such a beautiful poodle, they do mainly all around clipping. She referred me to someone else. At first I was flattered though a little puzzled, but then when I started to groom him I understood. He is not easy to groom he fidgets and pulls away when you groom his feet and he can only take so much grooming before he gets very antsy. He does try my patience at times and I adore him! Sooo, I thought perhaps she referred him out because she thought he was not worth the time and effort. What do you think?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

-Lilith- said:


> So? We can still comment and suggest things


Of course u can. 

But the OP's last activity in PF was almost two years ago.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hate when this happens. I always forget to look at the dates.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow, that's just... wow. I could understand if he was a matted mess or rude dog on the table but, that's not the case. I don't know if this will help but we take my boy & use human nose trimmer (that has sort of a long stick with tiny blades. You can't cut yourself with it, maybe a pinch but you'd have to make a lot of effort). So, we take that & zoom down in the ear canal. You have to go slow & rock the device back & forth & slowly take out hair. My SPOO detests his ear hair pulled & this has been an alternative that works for him. When new to grooming my boy, I goofed without good lighting & he had a ball of mess in there. We used this device to get in there & trim him because if we hit skin it wouldn't cut. This is the type of gadget that guys use to cut ear hair, nose hair, some ladies use them to trim eyebrows. Words for Mr. Layne.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This thread is almost ten years old, and the OP's not been back in almost as long.  I'm going to close it to further replies to avoid any confusion, but your tip would be great in a new thread, @dogsavvy! Goodness knows I need all the help I can get with this stuff, and I know I'm not alone.


----------

